# Nissan Unveils 5 New Midnight Edition Models



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan introduced a Midnight Edition options group for its Maxima sedan last year. Available on sporty SR models, this upgrade became so popular that the company has now decided to offer a similar package on five other models.*
> 
> These vehicles include the Sentra compact car, Altima midsize sedan, Rogue small utility vehicle, Murano crossover and Pathfinder SUV. Combined, these products form the core of Nissan’s North American lineup, accounting for more than 75 percent of its U.S. sales.
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan Unveils 5 New Midnight Edition Models at AutoGuide.com.


----------

